# Part Number(s) for Roof Rack Cross Bars?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Anybody know what I'm talking about?
I want to be able to actually use my roof rack this year. Mostly just for hauling my kids toboggan to the hill though.


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Part Number(s) for Roof Rack Cross Bars? (G60 Carat)*

4B9 071 151 666 carrier bars

Bike holder 1F0 071 128 UA 
Surfboard holder 445 071 127
Luggage basket 191 071 130 F 
Sport and luggage box 000 071 300 A
Snowboard/Ski holder 3B0 071 129 UA 
Bike Lift 4D0 071 128 UB
Bike Holder-fork mount 7M0 071 128 B 
Bike Holder 8E0 071 128
000 071 174 A Sport & Luggage Box


----------

